# Driveway Snow Setup



## ktownsnow (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi guys, 

Getting into the snow business and starting out small. I've several seasons plowing commercially but where I am it's pretty cut throat and the initial capital outlay is a little too much right now. 

I was thinking of going with the following setup for doing some resi's. 

Kubota L3430 HSTC w. 5' Front mount blower and a rear scraper blade. 

The main reason I'd like to go with a compact tractor is that I can also use it in my summer excavation business. Anyone have any experience with this setup?

I also have a '4 D-max Reg Cab 8' but I really don't want to hang a plow on it as it's my bread and butter vehicle in the summer....

Thanks!


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Welcome to the forums. I do not have experience with that setup. That does look good for residential driveways. Good Luck


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

I used a similar machine a number of years ago and felt that the blower was not heavy duty enough. Worked fine though. I suppose freqency or anticipated frequency will make a difference. Scraper A-OK.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Find Negie on here and you'll set that setup.


----------



## B-2 Lawncare (Feb 11, 2012)

Get a cab blowing snow with out a cab suuuucks


----------



## ktownsnow (Sep 18, 2012)

Herm Witte;1493073 said:


> I used a similar machine a number of years ago and felt that the blower was not heavy duty enough. Worked fine though. I suppose freqency or anticipated frequency will make a difference. Scraper A-OK.


Was that the Kubota front mount model you're talking about?

I've been toying with the idea of going with an inverted as well, just a smaller one. Going that way as well would be safer to me if for some reason my main tractor went down I could always borrow my fathers L3400 (Not ideal but it would do in a pinch) to get me through the the shift. Going with the front mount blower would mean I'd have to have another tractor available with mid PTO....

More just thinking out loud here guys....


----------



## ktownsnow (Sep 18, 2012)

How would this tractor (28.5HP at the PTO) handle a 74" inverted?


----------



## alcs (Aug 15, 2006)

I wouldn't go above 62" inverted
I use a 62 on mine and it has 33 hp 
Thumbs Up


----------



## Toxic (Oct 16, 2007)

I look after a good sized route with a kubota L4330hstc. I've got the loader on the front and a Normand 82" blower on the rear. It's a fantastic rig especially for residential. I will say though that I'm not sure about the front mount blower. I had a Kubota B series with a front mount blower and while it was a great machine i'm not sure how well it would hold up to heavy commerical use. Maybe the L series is beefier but I have a feeling they are pretty much the same.


----------

